# Just broke ground for our New Shop :)



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

This past week we broke ground for our new shop. We are building a 40×80 on our 15 acres. So we are very excited not to have to be so cluttered and crowded in our shop.

It will likely take us around 9 months as it will get built as we have available funds. Last week we brought in loads of base as we are leveling the ground and getting ready to dig footers and post holes and form up the foundation.

We are doing all of our own work but I will hire a concrete finisher to come on the day we pour concrete. We are using round pipe (used oil field pipe) as our columns and will use I Beam for the truss and C purlin to tie columns and beams together, R panel for skins, etc… We will have 2 bathrooms (girls/boys) 6×8, a 10×10 office, 10×10 break room.

So I am very excited as we will have plenty of room to move around even when we have a full set of cabinets built.

I will try to give updates to all my LJ friends as we go.


----------



## woodman88 (Feb 24, 2011)

Jerry good luck on your new shop I wish I could do that size shop. You said you sprayed alot of laq which brand product do you use?


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I mainly use Sherwin Williams. I also use some ML Campbell. I use Campbell when we have a paint finish job, our supplier will sell us a lacquer based paint using Campbell product, the finish dries to an extremely hard enamel finish, almost like what is found on auto finish. Someday I will go to using a water based product as my knowledge grows. At this time I am not confident enough to use water based, I just do not know enough about it and I hate learning on a job I hope to get paid for.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

You lucky sob.  
Good idea hiring a finisher for that size slab. I'd hire a sub to do the pour too but i hate doing it since it's too rough on my back. It put a hurtin on me in my younger years. 
Be sure to post plenty of progress pics.


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

How nice, congrats.. Keep us posted…. I beat your getting a list together for some new tools…
Thanks for sharing.

Take Care, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

awesome that's great that your getting a new shop,thanks for sharing keep us updated with pics to so we can all drool!!!


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Jerry,

Congratulations! You deserve it. I hope you will keep us posted with some pictures as the building progresses.

It's great to see you continuing to grow.

Good Luck,
Huff


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Good luck! Planning on underfloor DC and wiring (in your climate you probably can do it…my shop I ran radiant tubing and was basically precluded from that option)?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Always good to have lots of space. I totally agree with doing most of the work yourself.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the input. Teejk, I have not given much thought to underfloor DC. I plan to run an 8" main so it might not work, not sure. I will be running pipe in the foundation for our machinery electrical.

Yeah Monte, I know we will save a lot building it ourselves. We have all of the skills to build the shop except for concrete finishing which will be sourced out. We are saving a ton of money doing the work ourselves and using used oil field pipe will be a savings, but a lot of buildings are done with oil field pipe.

Huff, thanks for the encouragement. It goes a long ways. I always enjoy reading your posts.

Michael, funny you mention the machinery list, but we do really have most of what we need but with that said, yes I am dreaming. I have long wanted to add a line boring machine, an extra planer (our woodmaster doubles as planer/moulder) and I want to get our 3rd TS (PM66) up and running. I have also dreamed of having a clamp rack, but currently we have 20 pipe clamps and manage fairly well. And finally I have considered upgrading to a small 4×8 CNC someday a couple years down the road.

Along the machinery lines, I am always scouring online auctions, school auctions, etc… Machinerymax.com, irsauctions.com just to name a few.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Nice.

I recommend planning work envelopes for a 
big edgebander and a full sized sliding table saw 
in addition to the CNC.

I know you do a lot of face frame work… but 
you gotta know it's not where the money is.

CNC is cool no doubt but as a pro you gotta know
how to program it and troubleshoot. A slider
expands what you already know how to do
and an edgebander eliminates face frames
entirely. A construction drill can allow you to 
put cabinets together fast with confirmats. 
Then all you have to do it the end panels
and you're delivering a product that costs 
you less to make, is easier for customers to
live with and is logistically simpler.

Just so you know - I have a construction boring
machine and an edge press and those two
machines have revolutionized how I think
about practical casework.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Jerry, Congrats!


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Sweet! Enjoy the new space.


----------

